# Alex's successful food log! bammm



## alexolx123

What's up









Im new to the forum so I honestly dont know if this thread is on the right place..it wasnt.

So.. Ive been suffering with this #### for maybe 6 years I dont even know..at the start I didnt even recognized it..I was just embarrassed when I had to get to the wc so many times but never rationalized I had something..?

Well I dont want to tell you my story now: Im a 25 years old male who successfully manages his HUGE PAINNN, constant dhiarreia throught food. After many doctors told me its just stress (feww thanks a lot) or prescribe me some antispasmatic, antidepressive, calmants that didnt helped even 20%. So nowadays I just suffer when my mouth wants to eat something I shouldnt or when somebody makes fun of me "what now milk is bad for you???" - "ok I can try it again".

Im going to continue my log hopefully everyday and when everything is nice I will be *writting like this *and when something goes wrong *like this*.

Im starting this because I read some of the threads here and they are so $$$$$$ing sad. When Im $$$$$$ed up its so frustrating and depressive and I suffer for maybe 4/5 days after eating a trigger that I dont feel I want to live anymore and I even doubt myself.. and also because at first I had no idea of what were the triggers so this way I will record everything and help me too. So I hope this helps you (and me) somehow. *Unfortantly, its not just about what foods I eat but also how I cook them that can go wrong.*

*







###### I CANT EAT:*

- any dairy ###### (milk, yoghurts, cheese ( I love cheese thank god) etc)

- $$$$$$ing soy products

- chocolate/cacau

- coffee

- if you smoke STAWP.

- any #### that comes in a can (like tuna for example..tomatoes, I think its because its loaded with preservatives)

- piri-piri/spicy/cinnamon things like that..huge triggers for me

*- fried foods (its super bad for your health anyway)*

- soda's, coca cola..those drinks

- alcool (sometimes I tolerate it but its not worth the risk)

- white bread (maybe because its crispy)

- butter

- cookies

*- anything that was made on a oil (even just little and even olive oil), IF that oil was heated, even if just a little*, even if just added to boiled water
- mayonese and all that stuff I dont know the name..(sauces)

- huge ammounts of salt

- onions/brocoli/oranges/spinach/beans

- kale (sorry I love you)

- peas

- refined/artificial sugars (yea your ordinary table sugar is not allowed, the only sugar I get is from real foods. and its enougth!!!)

- anything and etc








*HEALTHY FOOD THATS GOOD FOR ME / EAT.REAL.FOOD. not packaged, processed ####*
- Grilled Meat - chicken (without skin)/beef/turkey (just with salt and garlic)

- Grilled Fish (just with salt and..)

- Boiled Meat (remember no $$$$$$ing oil in the water)

- boiled fish

- I also use cocconut oil a lot of times (just one spoon maybe) to make the meat and the fish in a pan.

- (I can put the meats and fish in the hoven and they are fine and delicious but do not add any fat, just salt.)

- raw avocatoes

- turmeric/curcuma (its great to Diarrhea, IBS, preventing cancer, Alzheimers, and others)

- rice milk

- boiled rice (yeap just salt, no oil)

- boiled potatoes/sweet potatoes

- eggs (not fried, done in coconut oil or boiled - be aware this is also a big allergenic 4 some poeple)

- raw red cabbage

- lettuce (love it)

- raw/boiled carrot

- raw watercress (wash it very well)

- raw beets

- peanuts/almonds (not spiced or salted just raw)

- I dont know how to translate it other than non lactic cerelac with rice milk

- bananas/grapes/mangos/strawberrys, only when mature, green fruits $$$$$$ me (you were already missing a bad word)

- shrimps

- mushrooms (not raw, not boiled, not in a can..done in coconut oil).. its a bit dificult to do them well so sometimes I just skip them

-peppermint tea (you probably already know its great for IBS. boil the water, put the dried leaves, cover the pot, turn the fire down and wait like 10 mins

- raw extra virgin olive oil

- apple cider vinager to the salads

so..anything I eat should be made from me or I should make sure no sauce or oil is added when I ask for grilled meat when eating out

allowed stuff : boiled, grilled or in coconut oil (not too much). if you dont know how to cook and have ibs,

Dont eat anything too hot or too cold, if you cant bare it in your mouth dont ingest to make it easier ######

I will update this if possible when new triggers/safe foods are added.. sorry for long postand some bad english..could be worst

if you wake up hungry at the middle of the night, dont eat. dont drink (even water).


----------



## alexolx123

Sunday 07/12/2014

*break-fast : 3 scrambled eggs in coconut oil pan with sliced parsley in it*

*lunch : boiled potatoes with raw red cabbage, raw lettuce and raw carrot with olive oil and ACV plus sliced checken breast done in coconnut oil pan*

*afternoon : mature mangoe / l glutamine with water*

*dinner : went eating out with gf and asked for chicken breast to be grilled with no sauce just salt (asked 3 times to make sure), white rice and salad (didnt eat the onions of course).. the white rice seemed a bit greasy but lets hope my body doesnt get to picky*


----------



## BQ

> *- anything that was made on a oil (even olive oil), IF that oil was heated, even if just a little*, even if just added to boiled water





> *lunch : boiled potatoes with raw red cabbage, raw lettuce and raw carrot with olive oil and ACV plus sliced checken breast done in coconnut oil pan*


??? Hope the olive oil doesn't cause you a problem.

Moving this to our Diet Forum.


----------



## alexolx123

- boiled potatoes

- raw cabbage, raw lettuce, raw carrot with olive oil and ACV (this wasnt boiled)

how can boiled cabbage remain raw ?























but I will make it in separate as I did in this reply from now on as I see it can be confusing..thanks for pointing it out !


----------



## alexolx123

monday 8/12/2014

*breakfast :*

*- glutamine+water shake (Im trying with this since this week as it is known to heal organs tissue)*

*- cerelac + halzenut milk (super expensive here, just buy from times to times as it is super tasty)*

*lunch : *

*- boiled shrimp in water with salt and garlic plus white rice and boiled egg done in same pot*

*- red cabbage*

*afternoon :
- 2 or 3 sweet potatoes in the hoven*

*dinner : was to lazy to actually make something to be called dinner, instead:*

*- cerelac + halzenut milk *


----------



## alexolx123

*tuesday 09/12/2014*

*breakfast :*

*- 4 scrambled eggs done in coconut oil*

*lunch :*

*- boiled chicken breast just in salt*

*- boiled white rice*

*- raw sliced beets*

*dinner :*

*- boiled shrimps only with salt and leek ( it gives so much nice flavour and smell when boiled







** )*

*- boiled white rice in the same pot*

*- raw grated beets*

*- raw grated carrot*

*- 2 big cups of peppermint tea*


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks for sharing. These days I am eating fish, meat and banana. I am doing these kind of experiments to find which are my safe foods and which are my triggers.


----------



## alexolx123

you are the man. dont slip !! keep me updated please you are the 1rst one I see try this. do not slip and remember you can do it..Im almost everytime 100% without symptoms but when I sleepI get so rustrated a depressive that I start doubting mysel about it even thought I know what triggered it..I think the body is in pain and enters depressive mode







so keep this in mind and again dont slip


----------



## kals

today I have no complaints so far, just lactose problem


----------



## alexolx123

Hi kals glad you are well today, just keep attention o what you eat (maybe write it somewhere) to know what possibly gets in you bad situation again. on other post you wrote "I think its not because our weights, I know eating well helps but..." Im not overweight, Ive always been very lean so when I talk about eating being the solution to me.. Im saying they are triggers that cause my symptoms..like my body is allergic to some certain foods.. never even heard about weight being associated with IBS, If your doctor is telling you to lose weight and you are over weight, they are right but it has nothing to do with IBS. regarding your opinion on antibiotics, yes I believe its true because antibiotics kill your gut flora and those bacteria are super important or your digestion and health. So when you take antibiotics AND if you took antibiotics before make sure you repopulate your gut with good bacteria using a strong probiotics

antibiotics = anti bio/anti life (they are certaintly need when you have infection but you should keep in mind they not only kill the bad bacteria and a probiotic should be introduced.

by the way,if you didnt came from your mother's vagina when you were born and i you wasnt given breast milk you are more prone to certain health problems because this two things provide great and needed bacteria to the baby .. I was born by caesarean operation.. just some little curiosities that can be shaping you life







you have 10 times more bacteria in your body than human cells

*"investigators believe that antibiotic use in infancy appears to impede the growth of certain beneficial gut bacteria responsible for digestive health and normal immunity, and that C-section delivery prevents a baby's exposure to important maternal bacteria in the vaginal canal that go on to colonize a baby's gut and help build immunity."*


----------



## alexolx123

wedneday 10/12/2014

today Im super happy because Ive met a doctor who understands our issues even if she doesnt have much to help she is willing (wanted to record it because Im super happy after 6 years of only finding a-holes







)

*breakast:*

*- 4 scrambled eggs in coconut oil pan*

*lunch:*

*- boiled potatoes in salt
- sliced pork done in coconut oil pan, before it was seasoned with little mature limon juice and salt)

afternoon:
- 2 cachito de jamon (I dont know how to translate it buut nevermind, if you are not well do try this, it has processed meat and sometimes even loads o ####, I just eat it because they are more or less homemade, I buy it on the market next to where I work..its like my "safe cheat" but I dont do it regularly as I know its not very healthy and can go wrong I eat other ones) *

*dinner:*

*- 2 beef hamburgers done in coconut oil ( the burgers are only made out of meat, I know who does them and I ask to not season or put anything else rather than meat )*

*- boiled white rice done in water, salt and sliced leek *
*- raw grated beet (I know lol but I have to end the huge beet I have and they are loaded with antioxidants so dont bother me about eating beets 3 days in a row







)*

*- 2big cups of peppermint tea*


----------



## jaumeb

My problem is that my symptoms persist no matter what I eat ... in fact I am in pain even when I don't eat ... so things are a bit more complicated for me. I plan to buy some carrots today and it will be the next food that I test.


----------



## alexolx123

jaumeb, please stay on a very strict diet for at least 2 weeks. no slip!!! imagine this : *every slip will put your body into misery for a week - because thats atually what is happening.* when we slip often, it is super easy to be completly clueless about what triggers the symptoms, thats exacly what happenned to me my first 5 years

even I - that Im well everyday for some time now, when I slip it gets 4/5 days to heal and get back to symptoms free. So you can even take longer but (and please dont get offended, I will just say this because I do it with myself too, the mind is very hard to master and make new habbits) dont use it as excuse to give up on being strick.

So now imagine you have exacly the same body as I have, every slip will get you 4/5 days of symptoms.

*ask yoursel, have you ingested something (even by drinking, supplementation, medication or just a little candy) you shouldnt in the last 6 days?*

by the way, I would *stop with the zucchini*: even for some regular people it can give bad digestion, and it doesnt give you much calories to even the calories you are ingesting from animal protein. start with the boiled skinless potatoes on salt. they are gluten free, usually safe and smooth carbohidrates and have a nice ammount of calories and fibre (you can use sweet potatoes)

and watch how you are doing your meat and fish!! no oil, no sauce, just salt. If it is burned (like a black spot) dont eat that part either. carrots should be fine but no substitute of potatoes as they also have few calories

hope this makes sense to you and good luck, Im here for any question or help. do you have heartburn regurlaly?


----------



## alexolx123

thursday 11/12/2014 Ive realized that this food log is helping me to not slip, I dont want to slip on you guys too now







and its also good to make me be as diverse as possible, will keep this in mind for next days

*break*f*ast : havent eat anything this is not nice but woke up later today*

*lunch :*

*- 2 beef hamburgers + egg done in coconut oil pan ( the burgers are only made out of meat, I know who does them and I ask to not season or put anything else rather than meat )*

*- boiled potatoes on salt*

*- raw red cabbage*

*- extravirgin olive oil over the things *

*- 2 big cups - oregano tea (no sugar obviously)*

*Dinner:*
*- 2 beef hamburgers in coconut oil pan (I know I know..I need to go shopping







**)*

*- boiled shrimps just in salt and sliced parsley then added white rice to the same pot and let it cook*


----------



## jaumeb

I am on the SCD diet that prohibits grains and potatoes. So no potatoes for me. I will stop the zucchini and eat only fish, meat and carrots for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## alexolx123

man thats hard







you are very strong!!







do it and please keep me updated!! good luck


----------



## alexolx123

Thoughts o the day 11/12/2014:

* Im feeling super great and solid about myself, Im having only 1 bowel movement a day whitch is just wow for me!!!!!!!!!! and no pain or depressive mode. *

*however my dad is not at home, and probably once he comes back in 2 weeks it will be hard to keep cooking for mysel**f and hearing the teasing about how I should be eating everything**







**







**







*

Im 25 but it still upsets be so much and its hard to cook just 4 yourself while the others are eating other stuff.


----------



## alexolx123

Friday 12/12/2014

*Breakfast: *

*-1 glass of halzenut milk (I know its very little but I didnt had anything else at home)*

*Midmorning:*

*- 2 cachito de jamon (I dont know how to translate it buut nevermind, if you are not well do try this, it has processed meat and sometimes even loads o ####, I just eat it because they are more or less homemade, I buy it on the market next to where I work..its like my "safe cheat" but I dont do it regularly as I know its not very healthy and can go wrong I eat other ones) *

*Lunch:*

*- boiled hake fish body just in salt, sliced parsley + white rice done in same pot*

*Dinner: Today I really gave it a HUGE twist because I read that turmeric is great for treating inflamation and I wanted to try it out. But once I added this sipce to my food I remembered that every spice (even cinnamon) are huge triggers for me..like actually having to run right after eating something with it. So before I put it on my mouth I googled "turmeric diarrhea" and not only I found that it is actually used to treat diarrhea and used with IBS people, it can also have huge impact on the prevention of cancer and Alzheimer!!! So I really want turmeric to be my next best friend in the kitchen but like in every relationship, my bowels have the final word. Im fine so far but want to wait till tomorow before I turn this meal into a green/safe one: *

*- boiled hake ish body just in salt and turmeric + white rice done in same pot*



*As you can see by now Ive turned the text above green and I have a new best friend at the kitchen







*


----------



## jaumeb

alexolx123 said:


> man thats hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are very strong!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do it and please keep me updated!! good luck


Carrots didn't work. My pain have worsened. I couldn't sleep well. I will stop the carrots and go back to zucchini.


----------



## alexolx123

I was worried about that, for you to even the meat you would have to eat like 2 plates of grated carrots. do you feel heartburn? (I would try boiled potatoessssss) and how are you cooking the meat? and meat+zucchini is the only thing you ingest during all day? you should try to add VSL#3 probiotic, its a powerfull one as well as a cycle of Saccharomyces boulardii


----------



## jaumeb

I tried S. Boulardi with little effect. I eat fish meat and a veggie. Also a squeeze of lemon juice is ok. And the only veggie that I seem to tolerate so far is zucchini.

If I eat fish, meat and zucchini, the BM are ok but the pain is still there. When I added carrot, all my symptoms worsened.

Now I'll suffer the pain of the carrots for another day or two. I hope that things get better afterwards. I will keep eating zucchini and maybe in a few days I try another veggie.


----------



## alexolx123

But are you without symptoms with the meat and zuchini? and I will ask again, do you feel heartburn?


----------



## alexolx123

Saturday 13/12/2014

*Lunch: *

*- Boiled fish + white rice + half a tea spoon of turmeric in same pot*

*Dinner:*

*- Grilled fish *

*- boiled white rice in salt and turmeric*


----------



## alexolx123

Sunday 14/12/2014

*Lunch : went eating out with mother and sister*

*- asked for grilled beef JUST WITH SALT*

*- white rice*

*- raw lettuce and carrot*

*Midafternoon:*

*- simple croissant ( I was scared about this one but it was ok )*

*- camomile tea ( hate it without sugar so never again )*

*Dinner:*

*- soup/cream with lots of garlic, leeks, sweet potatoe, carrot, onion (was scared about this one but boiled seems to be ok), turmeric and when done I added 3 eggs that cooked and spread throught the whole soup*


----------



## jaumeb

I am in pain no matter what I do. Even if don't eat anything. Yesterday I included green beans in my diet. Today I started a paragone cleanse. I hope that something works ...

No heartburn here. My pain is mostly in my lower-right abdominal area. Groin region.


----------



## alexolx123

*jaumeb* thats crazy man.. lets keep try to solve your problem, stoping wont lead anywhere anyway, I too suffered till recently so dont lose focus !! I wouldnt add any legumes since even regular people cant handle them very well- like beans or peas..at least for me its not okay too.

- are you able to start eating *yam* or is it forbidden too? this could be a nice substitute for potatoes









-* how are you cooking the meat/fish ?*

- start adding *pepermint tea* to your days (it is super proved to help IBS)

- whats the name of your probiotic?

- add some *turmeric* (also proved to help with diarrhea and IBS) - you can add half a teaspoon organic/bio turmeric or "curcuma" to a glass of water two times a day

- if you keep eating zucchini, *please dont eat the skin* of it !! even for regular people it is known to be hard to digest


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks for your help, alexolx123.

Green beans seem to be one of the easiest veggies to digest. They are mentioned in Aglaee Jacob's book. And I reached the same conclusion after reading thousands of messages in forums and mailing lists.

Remember that I also suffered this pain the weeks that I ate only fish and meat. Mine is a very complicated case.

I answer your questions:

- I don't eat any starches. No yam. I am following the SCD diet.

- I use a slow cooker.

- I tried many probiotics. The lastest one S. Boulardii.

- I use turmeric daily.

- I peel, seed and cook my zucchini. Peels and seeds are irritating.


----------



## alexolx123

15/12/2014

*So today I $$$$$$ED EVERYTHING. I ate a $$$$$$ing acid Orange be4 lunch.. When i saw it wasnt mature i didnt eat more but it wasnt enought.. I was at the bank and had to run home because the pain was so big Just because half a orange :xxx ass hurting diarrhea, and pain still here.*

*one interesting thought is that like 30 mins post lunch (like 10 mins post diarrhea) I was very hungry again even thought I ate well at lunch.. maybe when you have instant diarrhea your body doesnt have the change to absorv well?*

Since i had been so good for so long im hoping to recover fast.. I Will keep you guys updated.

Im now at home and realized maybe *jaumeb is he doing this to himself everytime he drinks water with lemon???*


----------



## jaumeb

Interesting thought. I think our problems are different. I have the pain even if I don't use the lemon. I have the pain even if I fast. I have the pain no matter what I do.

And adding some lemon drops to the broth is different from eating an orange.

I hope that you recover very soon, and thanks for sharing the information. Now I know that oranges can be a killer for some people.


----------



## alexolx123

yes but for example for the next 4 or 5 days everything I eat will give me pain..so if you are like me, even when you fast you are probably in pain for 4/5 days because of the last trigger you ate.. at least thats what happens with me everytime !

Yes I will keep posting stuff..keep in touch man

and I recommend buying one of this two:

- *VSL#3* (this one is super potent but its very expensive..) http://www.amazon.com/VSL-Capsules-60-caps-Pack/dp/B0050YACWC/ref=sr_1_2?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1418658595&sr=1-2&keywords=vsl%233

- *Now foods 10-50 billion* (this is also very potent - *mine is only 0,12 billion and I thought it was great* !!! ) http://www.amazon.com/NOW-Foods-Probiotic-10-Billion-Vcaps/dp/B0031RJXCK


----------



## alexolx123

16/12/2014 - Day 1 after trigger (acid orange)

*I wake up and still with gas, pain, demotivated, D, and even came late to work*

I will write in organge because Im still bad but this foods I know are safe:

*breakfast:*

*- non lactic baby flour + rice milk *

*lunch:*

*- pork/chicken meat balls in hover*

*- white rice also done in hoven with sliced mushrooms and parsley*

*dinner:*

*-grilled chicken breast*

*-white rice*


----------



## jaumeb

alexolx123 said:


> yes but for example for the next 4 or 5 days everything I eat will give me pain..so if you are like me, even when you fast you are probably in pain for 4/5 days because of the last trigger you ate.. at least thats what happens with me everytime !


Thanks for the information. I hope that you recover quickly and go back to green color.

I suffered D today and I suspect that the reason is that I tried "paragone" yesterday.


----------



## alexolx123

Thank you *jaumeb* ! Tonight I will try to do a meal without carbohidrates so you can see what for me is safe to eat *without eating carbohidrates* and the quantities I need of vegetables to balance the meat/fish.. maybe this can help you somehow. I will try to post a picture !


----------



## jaumeb

Are you familiar with the Specific Carbohydrate Diet?

http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/

According to Aglaee Jacob, the safest veggies are carrots, zucchini, green beans and spinach. But I (and others) have problems with carrots. And some people also have problems with green leaves.

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## alexolx123

you are welcome man. I am not familiar with any diet besides paleo diet and vegan diet.

I have never tried any fodmaps or SCD because Ive never read someone saying he/she is 100% symptom free following any diet, and I achieve that following my safe foods !!

I have created my safe foods list and my triggers list based on my own symptoms over the years.. *Spinach* is also a no for me for example, so SCD is wrong for me..I eat a lot of potatoes and rice and I'm fine with it!

Here you have a photo I took sometime ago ..you can see the proportions and how I cook it.. this is a great and halthy meal that is safe for me







let me know if you have questions !










*Also, maybe this can help you because its not only based on my own life...here is what I think is the most accurate list of things you should avoid done by web md:*

http://www.webmd.com/ibs/guide/ibs-triggers-prevention-strategies#2


----------



## jaumeb

Great pics! I decided to start SCD because I spend some weeks eating only rice, fish and meat and it didn't stop my symptoms. So I kept looking for additional solutions.

Congratulations for having found a diet that works for you! Lettuce and unpeeled tomatoes can be a bad trigger for others. We are all different. So far I am not eating anything raw (with the exception of the lemon squeeze). I cook everything to make it easier to digest.

Your food looks delicious, by the way.


----------



## alexolx123

thanks for your words..about raw foods you are right..some are better digested when cooked but other are better raw because when you cook you are killing enzimes from food that help your digestion like fruit..

for example I feel a lot more light when I eat raw lettuce and tomatoes than when I eat cooked potatoes..and other friends (not IBS) have told me they feel the same.

I know Im annoying, I havent understand well how you cook your meat, can you please explain in detail?

16/12/2014 (Day 1 after trigger)

*Thoughts of the day:*

*I feel terrible and weak: pain, disconfort, nausea, Diarrhea, and I even feel cold... I remember that Ive read somewhere that IBS people have big body awareness.. no wonder!!! Its almost meditation to battle with your body to not shit your pantsss!!!*


----------



## jaumeb

I cook my food in a crockpot. I put veggies, meat and some water in the crockpot on the morning. I set it for 8 hours at low temperature. It is cooked when I arrive home at the evening.

Yesterday I ate banana and today I am feeling worse.


----------



## alexolx123

*jaumeb* do you use any oil while cooking it? or anything else but salt? this is not scientific but could it be that by cooking it slow you are not reaching hight temperatures enought to make it easier to digest?? I dont know Im just trying to figure it out with you.. maybe even if you use water from tap since you are not reaching hight temperatures maybe you are not sterilizing it enought? The banana was mature with black spots on the peel? if fruit is not mature enought it will give me a bad time and pain too!!

17/12/2014 Day 2 After trigger (acid orange)

*Woke up with pain and D..had to go 2/3 times to wc in the morning..but at afternoon no pain so far*

*lunch: *

*- 2 beef burgers in coconut oil pan*

*- white rice boiled with salt and turmeric *


----------



## jaumeb

Banana was ripe with black spots on the peel. The cooking temperature is 99 C and due to the longer time, the food is softer and better cooked. I use bottled water for cooking.

I am still on day one after trigger. Good that the pain is gone in your day 2.

I try to look at the positive side. Now I know that banana is a trigger and I will avoid it in the near future.


----------



## alexolx123

Yesss !! thats exacly what I think everytime I find a trigger..just remember to note it..there will come a time when you will have doubts because the list will be so big


----------



## jaumeb

Now I am dealing also with watery D. I think that the problem is that I tried "paragone" on Monday. Since then, I suffer also from watery diarrhoea which is not a symptom I had before. Banana is a pain trigger and paragone is a watery D trigger.


----------



## alexolx123

uff.. for how long will you be in the "paragone"? (it's like a detox right?) by the way, this is also just another question..have you ever tried a vegan approach?

I know raw vegan helped cured IBS and Chrons in some people but it's a 360º change for me..it would be very hard for me to do it right..and when you only eat raw vegetables and fruits you have to eat a lot!!

18/12/2014 Day 3 After trigger

*I still woke up with pain..but not huge pain.. and Im somehow between Diarrhea and solid stools..so I hope on day 4 I would be ok..*

*Yesterday I didnt mentioned but I was very depressive and worried.. today Im just fine*

*Breakfast:
- rice milk + non lactic baby flour*

*Lunch*

*- beef burger and egg on coconut pan
- raw lettuce with extra virgin olive oil and ACV*

*- white rice boiled with turmeric and salt*


----------



## jaumeb

I took only half a dose of "paragone" on Monday. That is, a pill and seven drops on the morning. I haven't taken any more since then. But that pill and seven drops were enough to give me watery D for the following days.

I tried raw vegan. It didn't work at all. It was much worse than what I am eating now. Raw vegan is probably better than eating bread spaghetti. But meat, fish and well cooked veggies is much easier to digest for me than nuts and salads.


----------



## alexolx123

you seem a well informed guy man and you are trying everything that's amazing..most people just sit and play the victim role - I do it this too sometimes, everybody does it because you cant be strong all the time, but I admire people that just dont sit and wait for a magic pill that wont come, that's remarkable in my perspective.

How old are you and for how long do you have IBS?

By the way, I cant say for sure but there was a time (when I started eliminating triggers) that I thought raw lettuce was a trigger and I honestly cant say if I it was something else with the raw lettuce or if it stoped beeing a trigger because now I can eat tons of it !!


----------



## jaumeb

Lettuce in salad bars can be problematic because it may have additives to keep it fresh. Otherwise, food tolerance is very individual. In general, raw food is more difficult to digest than cooked food.

I have been suffering for longer than 10 years and I think my case is pretty extreme. That's why I am desperately looking for something that works for me.


----------



## alexolx123

wow I didnt even knew what a salad bar is









man there was a time I had watery diarrhea and pain a lot of times a day during a lot of time but you seem to say that your BM are more or less natural so maybe your case is not that extreme..you just havent figured it out yet







lets keep on trying!

*20/12/2014 - Day 5 post trigger : Im great !!*

*At the end of Day 4 I was great already but in the morning I still had loose stools and woke up with minor pain*

*Im starting a new treatment:*

200 grams 2x/day xifaxan

50 grams 2x/day fluconazol

2 VSL#3 per day

Vit A

Zync


----------



## jaumeb

Was this prescribed by a doctor?


----------



## alexolx123

yes it was but I was the one asking this.. I had to convince her but after reading it she said it is ok, it is logical and it is safe.. I saw this treatment on the internet and as it doesnt have much secondary effects I thought I should give it a try

If you need any help let me know!!


----------



## jaumeb

Just let me know how it goes. How long is the treatment?


----------



## alexolx123

*Yesterday I went crazy and ate 2 honey sandwishs. today Im in pain and with D*

*Day 1 After trigger - homemade honey : Im $$$$$$ed with the usual, will had honey to the list*

*jaumeb *the treatment, when is really sucessful can take 2 months but in another forum I read from a guy that did similar and only after 6 months he said he is cured.

This is the doctor, I admire him from some other documentaries and I never thought about searching if he had a solution for IBS!! In the video you can see how he cures his patients. Im trying to do the same with myself:


----------



## alexolx123

*23/12/2014 Day 2 after trigger (honey) : im still bad on digestive system but the mood is great! Woke up with pain and D..*


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks for the info. It is also true that we are all different and I know that what works for others not necessarily works for me.

Keep me updated about your progress.


----------



## alexolx123

yes exacly! what he claims is that there are 5 distinct things causing IBS but in his treatment he adresses them all

I will keep updating things here..anyway there is another post in the forum about this treatment and one of the guys are seeing major improvement like 80% better in just 2 weeks!!!

but yea, just like you, Im not very confident about it..I have this for 6 years..it seems a very distant reality to cure this shit


----------



## alexolx123

*24/12/2014 DAY 1 after new trigger (HALF A FUCKING CAKE. IM SO STUPID)*

*Im even worst than before because I thought would be a good idea to eat half a cake as dinner yesterday. yeap.. my christmas will be with D and pain and terrible mood, hope to contradict this last one*

whats done is done. FUCK


----------



## alexolx123

25/12/2014 Day 2 after trigger im fucking solid!! Yesterday i was so bad today Im so nice! I think its because of xifaxin.. Or maybe because its christmas Day


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks for reporting. I'm happy that you feel good again.


----------



## alexolx123

Thank you for your words jaumeb !! and for replying and being here, keep me updated on your experiments aswell









Im not reporting so much about food because its been stressful days at work and it will be till the end of the year

27/12/2014

*But I can report Im great since 25 December..Mentally Im anxious but its work related but my mood is so light and strong.. DOnt know if its placebo or other thing else..Im also sleeping less because of work and for taking the pills at midnight but still I feel less tired..and this is always a huge issue for me..I try to sleep as much as possible because I tend to wake up very tired..just wanting to stay in bed *

I should be taking glutamine more seriously as I tend to forget to ingest it


----------



## jaumeb

Good that you are feeling better and strong.

Now I am with my family and they want me to eat a "varied" diet. I try to eat only a single vegetable in each meal to see how I react. I am also taking S. Boulardii and it might be helping.


----------



## alexolx123

Thats awesome! After i finish the antibiotics i will do s boulardii too.. The girl on the pharmacy told me it usually gives people lots of gas.. So if you experience this it is normal. How many days will you take it and how much?


----------



## jaumeb

I didn't experience any additional gas. I will try it for two months. If it helps, I'll take it forever. I am taking 8 billion CFU daily.

I plan to try cabbage today ...


----------



## alexolx123

Ok man let me know how it goes! I thought s boulardii was to be taken Just for some period of time i will investigate further in some days too  if you keep using it forever please dont use while using antibiotics.. It is written on the paper..


----------



## jaumeb

alexolx123 said:


> Ok man let me know how it goes! I thought s boulardii was to be taken Just for some period of time i will investigate further in some days too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you keep using it forever please dont use while using antibiotics.. It is written on the paper..


Thanks for the advice. I am taking only the S. Boulardii. I am not taking any antibiotics or any other supps.


----------



## alexolx123

How was it with the cabbage? And how are you taking s boulardii? I need to research how it should be taken as ive never tried it..

Im still symptoms free since 25 december. Today i experienced minor little pain after eating cachitos.. But i think a non ibs guy woulnt even notice it. I think tomorrow is my Last Day of xifaxin.. Im curious to see how it goes after some time


----------



## alexolx123

30/12/2014 actually the minor pain from yesterday caused by cachitos turned into D today. Nothing too bad so far but well its always bad to have D. This is frustrating.. I have to stay on track but its so easy to eat other stuff!!


----------



## jaumeb

The s. boulardii comes in capsules. I have two brands. One needs to be kept int the fridge (kirkman). The other is lyophilized (Orthomolecular products).

It is recommended by your friend Dr. Hyman



> I also recommend a probiotic called S. boulardii take two capsules twice a day for two months. This is a special probiotic that helps to further normalize gut function.


http://drhyman.com/blog/2010/09/16/5-simple-steps-to-cure-ibs-without-drugs/#close

I have been taking it for some 10 days and I am not sure it is helping.


----------



## alexolx123

give it that time at least to know if it really works at all.. somethings take time to work.

Ive finished antibiotic xifaxin yesterday..I will also start UL-250 today









actually curious about it. how was it with the cabbage? I think cooked its not okay for me but I want to give it a another try (cooked and raw) as I probably have ate it with kale too


----------



## jaumeb

I had D the day after the cabbage. It might have been a coincidence, but I'll stay away from it.


----------



## alexolx123

probably not a coincidence.. have you tried raw red cabbage?

Im currently of antibiotics and taking :

- antifungical (2 weeks more)

- 1 VSL#3 - 2 times a day

- 1 S Boularddii pill 2 times a day

- another probiotic that the pharma girl told me was good

- 11 g a day l glutamine

- turmeric everytime I do rice

*Im honestly feeling great since 31 december*, if I would have to recognize an improvement it would defnatly be the time I need to recover after a trigger upsets my system..usually it was 4/5 days and now I seem to get back in 1 day and that is a huge difference!..but it can be a coincidence...(happened two times since xifaxin)

Anyways Im symptoms free due to diet and I wont just test it by eating #### intentionally for at least 2 months (based on the idea that the gut is healing during this time as hyman says).

If I suffer any symptom I will report it like always .. my new years eve went well and safe..I was with some friends in a clubby ambient with lots of smoke but I didnt drank alcohol and barely drank juice dispite the initial pressure from friends.. my girlfriend helped me telling them "he wont drink so dont them more drinks..you are wasting your time" XD

Mentally I feel very strong contrary to past times that even when I slept a lot I was feeling very tired and down dispite my attitude..

Happy New Year for anyone reading this - yea, for you jaumeb


----------



## shejests

I love reading this log! And your attitude is pretty great, Alex!! Keep it up


----------



## jaumeb

Congrats for your progress. Today I had a normal BM, and my ass was clean when I wiped it. Unfortunately my pain persists. It's good to know what is working for you as I may try it in the future.


----------



## alexolx123

Wow thanks a lot for your kind words shejests!! Keep in touch it Means a lot 

Jaumeb ahah i cant believe i had the same thought about the cleanness in myself.. i just thought: "wow amazing" ahaha

Is your pain always at the same level of intensity thought the day/days? Where is it located?


----------



## alexolx123

*


----------



## alexolx123

*


----------



## alexolx123

*


----------



## alexolx123

* my phone just made a mess of my magical log by posting my reply multiple times









in case a moderator sees this, please delete


----------



## jaumeb

The pain is in my lower abdominal area.

Today I had another normal BM. It is possible that the S. Boulardii is helping.


----------



## alexolx123

And the pain is constant or it changes because of certain foods?

4/1/2015 omg we are already in 2015!! 
Ive been great but today I really pushed it: my breakfast was a cake with cream here it is called "mil folhas", then ate lots of popcorn in cinema, a slice of cake from my fathers birthday AND i tried a cooking cream made out of Rice. I am finally in pain at end of the day but there is no D :| its like im on a confusing dream??....


----------



## jaumeb

It is obvious that our situations are very different. I tried some peeled and cooked cucumber yesterday, and I think it has worsened my symptoms.

It seems that this treatment that you are following is really helping you.


----------



## alexolx123

Yes. Unfortantly i must have been a very bad person in past lives. Im currently at the hospital with a fucking colapsed lung with huge pain and dificulty in breathing.


----------



## jaumeb

Ouch! Sorry to hear that ... I learned tons about IBS but I know nothing about other diseases ... Take care.


----------



## alexolx123

Right when i was actually having hope for ibs.. Im in hospital bed with a freaking tube on my thorax and wednesday im gonna be moved to another city to get cirurgy and if it goes well i will stay there for a week. Gotta love my life!


----------



## jaumeb

How did it happen? Did this collapsed lung appeared out of nowhere? I really hope that this new problem gets fixed soon and you can enjoy life again.


----------



## alexolx123

Thanks man! Yea out of nowhere.. Lets see how it goes.. The pain is not pleasant. Keep me updated on your experiments!


----------



## jaumeb

I probably will need some additional days to recover before trying any new experiment.

Currently in my list:

ko -> cabbage, carrot, cucumber, mushroom
ok -> spinachs, green beans, zucchini, lettuce, chard

(everything peeled, seeded, and cooked)

I just read about a guy that recovered from a UC flare drinking cabbage juice. I wonder if it might work for IBS. Only problem is that cabbage is in my "ko" list.

Keep us updated about your progress. Have you already moved? When is your surgery?


----------



## alexolx123

My surgery will be tomorrow. Im honestly scared as fuck. Im so hungry and they brough stuff i cant eat.. Waiting.. Kale is huge trigger for me too.. Honestly i dont know if it helps but i never tried!


----------



## jaumeb

I understand how you feel. I'd also be scared.

And it is such a shame that you cannot get something that agrees with you to eat. They should accommodate the diet to the patient needs for health reasons.


----------



## 2bnormal

Very interesting posts! alexolx123, hope you are feeling better!

jaumeb, Is it possible that you have gallbladder (or other organ) issues? Have you gone to a GI doctor, had tests ran, etc. to make sure there isn't something more going on than IBS?

My symptoms weren't quite as bad as yours, but they were rapidly heading there. I was down to eating basically oatmeal, bananas, and some meat. Having my gallbladder removed improved my symptoms greatly!

Also, my doctor suggested the Low FODMAP diet, which is also discussed on this forum. It has seemed to help somewhat. I have read that actually for some IBS patients, eating a really ripe banana can be bad news. I eat mine when there is still some green on the peel.


----------



## jaumeb

2bnormal said:


> Very interesting posts! alexolx123, hope you are feeling better!
> 
> jaumeb, Is it possible that you have gallbladder (or other organ) issues? Have you gone to a GI doctor, had tests ran, etc. to make sure there isn't something more going on than IBS?
> 
> My symptoms weren't quite as bad as yours, but they were rapidly heading there. I was down to eating basically oatmeal, bananas, and some meat. Having my gallbladder removed improved my symptoms greatly!
> 
> Also, my doctor suggested the Low FODMAP diet, which is also discussed on this forum. It has seemed to help somewhat. I have read that actually for some IBS patients, eating a really ripe banana can be bad news. I eat mine when there is still some green on the peel.


I haven't heard from alexolx123. I am really worried about him.

Thankfully, my gall bladder seemst to be ok. I had an ecography last Wednesday and the doc said everything looked fine with the exception of tons of gas in the colon. My pain is more on the lower abdominal area.

I am trying the foods one by one. So far, I don't tolerate any high fodmap. But that doesn't mean that I tolerate all the low fodmpaps.

Regarding the banana, from what I read everyone is different. Some people tolerate ripe bananas. Other tolerate green banana. There is people that can't eat any kind of banana. And lately I found that bananas help me to stop my D, so I am eating a lot of them.


----------



## 2bnormal

jaumeb said:


> I haven't heard from alexolx123. I am really worried about him.
> 
> Thankfully, my gall bladder seemst to be ok. I had an ecography last Wednesday and the doc said everything looked fine with the exception of tons of gas in the colon. My pain is more on the lower abdominal area.
> 
> I am trying the foods one by one. So far, I don't tolerate any high fodmap. But that doesn't mean that I tolerate all the low fodmpaps.
> 
> Regarding the banana, from what I read everyone is different. Some people tolerate ripe bananas. Other tolerate green banana. There is people that can't eat any kind of banana. And lately I found that bananas help me to stop my D, so I am eating a lot of them.


Hopefully he is ok!

I had an ultrasound done as well and everything looked fine as well. But my GI doctor sent me for a HIDA scan - it shows how the gallbladder is actually functioning, not just if there are stones or abnormalities. The test can take an hour or more but was worth it! It showed that my gallbladder had a pretty low ejection fraction. My pain was not localized only in the gallbladder area, It sort of traveled everywhere: upper and lower right side and left side, lower back, etc. I was also very bloated, sluggish and brain fogged.

Everyone is different, which is another frustrating thing about IBS: everyone reacts differently. Know what you mean about not tolerating all low fodmaps, I know there are some that I do not. Reintroducing fodmaps seems like a long process and it is sort of frustrating that I am basically making myself sick, but hoping it will give me some guidance on how to balance my diet better and hopefully resolve the few remaining digestive/IBS issues that are hanging around. Hope you are able to discover your causes as well!


----------



## jaumeb

2bnormal said:


> Hopefully he is ok!
> 
> I had an ultrasound done as well and everything looked fine as well. But my GI doctor sent me for a HIDA scan


Thanks for telling me about the HIDA scan. I never heard about it and probably is not available where I live. But it is good to know anyway.


----------



## alexolx123

hey guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes I can say Im fine









As some may know I was doing great with the treatment I was doing from Dr Hyman. Then I had to stop it because of the pneumothorax surgery

I wasnt that cool to be in the Cardio thoraxic Surgery Center.. lots of stories, puts you in perspective.. and I had to stay there for 10 days pos-op.. my lung wasnt healing and I was getting so scared and axious because people usually gone home 2 days after surgery

About IBS, I can say Im like 90% better..I still cant eat fried food but as you know Im a food freak and I love to eat as much as nourishing food as possible so fries can go suck balls









I havent come here before cause the pneumothorax took my priority as ibs is not bothering me anymore, I still eat the way before but now I cheat here and there and my body seems to be alright with it! now I even eat beans.. lol

Sometimes it makes me proud because I gone against my own family, friends, lots of doctors and finally did it for myself ..those motherfcking doctors

Im far from good.. I still get lots of stress at home...at work..and I also wanna change that... the lung thing still doesnt allow me to do things I wanna do..I hope it gets better with time.. the doctors said I will experience pain till 3 to 6 months after surgery..so...

Right now Im a bit scared cause sometimes I get pains in the throat...and I have to take my wisdom teeths out.... seems like this anxiety adventure is never going to end for me s h i t !

How are your trigger trials going? Can I help with anything?


----------



## jaumeb

Good to know you are doing well.

I am still looking for a solution. A doc prescribed escitalopram which caused several problems and didn't help in any way. Now I am recovering from the escitalopram and planning to try glutamine in the upcoming days.


----------



## alexolx123

jaumeb so the doctor thought your pain was because of depression or anxiety?


----------



## jaumeb

alexolx123 said:


> jaumeb so the doctor thought your pain was because of depression or anxiety?


They don't know what's going on. That's the thing.

Some tests show results that are indicative of Wilson's Disease and now I have to go through a liver biopsy. And this whole thing is probably completely unrelated to my pain.

I am planning to start glutamine tomorrow. I have been taken S. Boulardii for three months and I believe it is helping a bit.


----------



## alexolx123

how is your level of triglycerides? what makes them think you have the wilsons?

by the way, it wont be targetting the root cause of the pain but you should try to inhale some lavender essencial oil, its very beneficial for pain relief and other things, give it a try!

btw about my throat pain the doctor said it is caused by mainly anxiety over time... Im planning on moving to a new home alone so I can be in peace.. I love my family in some way but I gotta stop living like this..Im usually never between the talk fights but I still suffer a lot with it.. it even seems Im the only one who care so Im up to this new challenge...everytime I was recovering at the hospital because of the lung thing I kept saying to myself "I gotta move I gotta move" .. lets see if I really do it this time


----------



## jaumeb

GPT/ALT 61 [0-40]

ceruloplasmin 17 [20-60]

copper 24h 153 [<60]

I will look for the lavender oil. Although I've had it before and never noticed a difference.

Ironically, I moved back to my parent's home after having to quit my job because of the chronic pain.


----------



## alexolx123

how are you doing? did you tried the lavender for the pain relief? do the doctors have news?


----------



## jaumeb

I haven't tried the lavender. I included the glutamine and taken out carrots and butternut squash. My body is very slow and it needs a long time (weeks?) to adjust to changes. Furthermore, I had a liver biopsy last week that can cause random pains. So it was not a good idea to introduce many changes.

How are you doing? Are you totally cured. I hope so ...


----------



## alexolx123

Hi Jaumeb !!  how are you? maybe we should add each other on facebook or viber or something like that 

Im not totally cured..sometimes when I eat something bad I still notice some differences..but I believe this happens to everybody..pains I dont have.. but I still dont eat fries and nothing done on heated oil..it simply doesnt taste well..I think maybe my body stopped producing the enzyme that digest those..no idea

I pretty my stick to my diet... I want to eat as healthy as I can honestly..I feel much more energetic well and clean when I do eat clean and live foods

Im thinking of going vegan (majority of the time..not stricktly). big time because of the health benefits and blabla for the animal suffering.. and the enviroment and blablabla.. basically to feel to good about myself 

Im finally working on my new home..just painted a furniture ahaha

I still "panic" about the idea of going to a big city that I dont know because of the toilet issue and now because of the possibility of the lhng thing happening again but I gotta be sincere and tell this is something that just build up on my mind over time ..

I go places I dont know and I dont even look for the bathroom or think about it - I know. Crazy right?

Lets see how the moving thing goes.. my body weeks before was like screaming in anxiety inside (I actually felt it) telling me it cant handle this enviroment at home anymore..I dont need this shit..and I try to make a difference since ever..all I want is peace..but parents just dont go that way. I feel I will notice a health shift on the long term..at least mental health Im 100% positive

Glutamine is good because it will help you heal organ tissue all over the body but it wont address what caused the intestinal permeability in the first place..you already know Im bossy but I think you should really try what I did in a logic cronological matter. It is worth. I feel you are doing good things but as separated in time and it have the need effect

..how was it the liver biospy and what are your news?

I will send you a pm with my facebook profile!! add me  oh and reply me here with a private message with your own real name..I get some stranger friend requests and I dont accept


----------



## jaumeb

Hey alexolx123,

I don't use facebook, I am sorry. I spend my time in the forum, trying to learn to fix my health problem and trying to help others.

I understand that you are not totally cured. It's more about symptoms management. Heated vegetal oil is unhealthy. That's something I learned in Aglaee Jacob's book about IBS. No surprise that cooked vegetal oil gives you trouble.

I'd love to be vegan. When I see cows and chicken I feel so bad. I feel so bad eating dead animals ... but then I believe that eating vegan is very unhealthy. I tried in the past.

I am in the process of abandoning my home. If I could send you all my stuff (juicer, crockpot, blender ... ) as an attachment to an email ... I have to give everything I had. There are moments in which is hard staying with my parents as they believe that I am just nervous, crazy and depressed.

I know that Hyman's protocol worked very well for you, but you need a doctor to do that. I will try to do what I can with over-the-counter products.

I am currently taking glutamine and ultra-levura. If that's not enough, I'll try to add another psyllium or another probiotic.


----------



## alexolx123

jaumeb, my friend, sorry i havent been around for some time. How is your case? whats in your news? what are doctors saying about the exams and what are you doing/testing right now?


----------



## jaumeb

Hey I just started a new probiotic recommended by my gi. I hope it makes a difference. It is the lactobacillus plantarum 299v. No urgency this morning, which is a good sign. So feeling cautiously optimistic right now.

How are you doing?


----------



## Nuffa

Plantarum also helps me. I am ibs c.


----------



## jaumeb

Nuffa said:


> Plantarum also helps me. I am ibs c.


Interesting, Nuffa. I heard the story of a c woman that ended in the ER after taking plantarum. I guess one has to be cautious and start with a small dose.

In my case the plantarum seems to help. Let's see how my symptoms evolve over the next weeks.


----------



## Nuffa

Why did she end there? Do you happen to know?


----------



## jaumeb

Nuffa, she ballooned with lots of trapped gas. I guess the thing was extreme enough to visit the ER.

My guess is that things might have worked better if she had started with a tiny dose.

And then, her diet might be far from optimal. This could be another reason for the extre reaction.


----------



## jaumeb

I forgot to mention that I started using an app called mysymptoms diary to log my foods and BMs.


----------



## alexolx123

Hi jaumeb and friends! hope you are all well. Just wanted to give you a little update I will probably post the same on a more general thread, poeple wont give a fcuk but whatever

Basically I feel tempted to tell you Im cured. You know Ive done the Dr Hyman protocol for IBS and it worked like 60% but now well...This weekend Ive gone 3 times to mcdonalds without a single symptom, no pain no siht. Ive been eating so much crap and I dont blink an eye about it. However, this is not what I use to eat day by day however: my food choices are the most healthiest I manage to eat. Everyday I take a smoothie as breakfast and in that smoothie I even use black pepper (to boost turmeric absorption) .. if you remember it was impossible for me to eat anything spicie and not get dead for few days. I also cant remember the last day I had dhiarreya and this is crazy thinking about how I was everyday few time ago

Ive learned a lot since I started this journey, Im even thinking about taking nutrition course, not to learn but to be able to help others with the knowledge I have. Not only about nutrition but because nutrition is the most important thing for our health and life expectancy and not even today nutritionists know ###### about it

Im eating vegan.. mainly because its by far the only real diet capable of preventing and even reversing most chronic diseases, but I believe it was this what also mad me able to eat mcdonalds without dying. I dont want to over extend this too much but:

animal foods and processed foods trigger inflamation, pro oxidation and free radicals;

whole plant foods are rich in antioxidants, anti inflamatory compounds ANDDDD for IBS:

fiber. fiber rich foods feed the good bacteria in our gut. besides providing good gut health and natural bowel movements, fiber and this good bacteria then produces a compound called Butyrate that brings inflamation down AND: When our gut gets attacked by an outside infection HOW DOES OUR BODY KNOWS THAT IT IS time to get crazy and inflammed to get rid of it? because there's no Butyrate in it!! so... nowadays we dont feed our bacteria with much fiber dont we.. and they dont produce enought Butyrate and our body gets crazy

souces:

http://nutritionfacts.org/video/bowel-wars-hydrogen-sulfide-vs-butyrate/ (Butyrate and bowel inflamation)

http://nutritionfacts.org/video/whats-your-gut-microbiome-enterotyp (plants vs animal for your gut health)





 (long term effects of food choices in preventing and sometimes reversing the leading causes of death and disability)


----------



## jaumeb

Good to know you are doing so well. And thanks for coming here to tell us what helped you in your recovery.


----------



## alexolx123

Im not doing "so well".. I still struggle with some much shit.. but yea IBS was a pain in the ass! however, my aim was that someone could take the approach that worked so good for me and use it to heal themself. what are you doing right now?

Here is a cool video of how the stuff I talked above works, it lacks that it works on inflamation too but its really cool to understand it thought


----------



## jaumeb

I was reading about resistant starch some time ago. I eat cold potatoes, cold rice and cold yam. All of those are supposed to have some resistant starch.

What are your problems now that you are ibs-free?


----------

